# Does anyone play an instrument?



## Katieaw21 (Apr 21, 2018)

If you do is it a good distraction/ still enjoyable?


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

i use to play bass guitar long long time ago when i was a kid way before dp so i cant answer that. but i make beats and i no longer find it enjoyable at all my creativity is completly shot, i dont listen to music as much ether i dont get that good euphoric feeling


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I used to play the organ through high school, when my DP was much more mild. I found it to be a great creative outlet and distraction at the time, even though I still struggled with connecting thought to action and coordinating my hands and feet at the same time (it was one of the clues I had that something felt "off" about me). No amount of practice seemed to make me better at this.

Now I'm just too brain dead to even attempt it. Most days I struggle to hold my head upright. So playing an instrument just doesn't seem feasible at the moment.


----------



## blurry (Jun 5, 2018)

I used to play a few different instruments daily because it was just something I loved to do, but nowadays it’s not as enjoyable... it takes a lot of effort to focus on what I’m doing, remember chords, feel connected to the music, etc. It’s disappointing. So I stopped playing as often but every now and then when I can, it’s a nice distraction


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I play guitar. They say it stimulates both sides of the brain, so I guess it's therapeutic. Generally how much I've played has depended on my level of depression, but they say you don't work the guitar, you play it, so it should always be approached that way, and I reckon that applies to most instruments.


----------

